# Big feet.........Big problem



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Is anyone able to point me in the right direction of where I might be able to buy some shoes here in Phils that may well fit over 
my slabs of meat? Now I'm no giant just looking for a size 13 running or basketball sort of sneaker but it seems wherever I go
12 is about the max. My current pair was bought from the Nike factory outlet in Subic out of shear desperation as I was flying overseas
the next day for work big glossy black ones with fluro pink shoelaces and tongue. I'm in the Angeles/Clark area so if anyone thinks they may
know of someplace I'll give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The larger sizes are difficult to find most anywhere. However, just outside the *back* gate of Clark in Mabalacat I have seen locals on the sidewalk *close to the traffic light* custom making some pretty good looking shoes. Might be worth a try.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I wear size 13D shoes myself and the only place that I could find my size shoe was at a shoe store in Robinson's SM.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> I wear size 13D shoes myself and the only place that I could find my size shoe was at a shoe store in Robinson's SM.


Which Robinsons was that? In pampanga or Manila?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Either, I found them at the Robinson's in Manila. We even have a Robinson's SM in Bacoor.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> Is anyone able to point me in the right direction of where I might be able to buy some shoes here in Phils that may well fit over
> my slabs of meat? Now I'm no giant just looking for a size 13 running or basketball sort of sneaker but it seems wherever I go
> 12 is about the max. My current pair was bought from the Nike factory outlet in Subic out of shear desperation as I was flying overseas
> the next day for work big glossy black ones with fluro pink shoelaces and tongue. I'm in the Angeles/Clark area so if anyone thinks they may
> know of someplace I'll give them a try. Thanks.


I wear 12 and it seems that most places stop at 11. I will keep my eyes open for you and ask at the Adidas and Nike outlets for you.

I like the Nike rubber sandals that a lot of people have but the only 12s I saw were bright pink and blue. I don't want to attract any more badings then I do now so those are not an option.


----------

